# morse taper 2  arbor



## rockwell (Oct 15, 2014)

just made this .


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 16, 2014)

looks great.  Keep up with easier project and gradually add one cut or one function a little at a time.  Every time you do something on a machine set out the function you wan to learn and stick with it you have it memorized and muscle memory  started you can add another goal and work it till you get it.  Do Not get discouraged, I am as dumb as a post and if I get it you will too? Keep the great pic and enjoy your site with the rest of your extended Family here on the H-M site.

Bob


----------



## ecdez (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good!

What area of Newport News you in?


----------



## rockwell (Oct 16, 2014)

ivy farms .
where are you ?


----------



## ecdez (Oct 16, 2014)

Downtown area near the Hampton border.


----------



## rockwell (Oct 18, 2014)

do you make some of your tooling to , any prodjects?


----------

